# hydro system for vegitative growing



## carz (Jul 2, 2006)

I need to know the best hydroponic setup for vegitative growth.  Thanks.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 2, 2006)

It depends a fair amount on how many you want to do, there are a lot of options. If you plan to do a bunch of plants beds are probably the easiest way to cram a bunch in there and you will have varying results depending on the medium you use. If you only want to do a few you can really veg some monsters in a bucket system of some type.


----------



## stevo (Jul 14, 2006)

i think the best hydro system to use for vegging is the system you intend doing your whole grow in.
what i mean is,i grow using a couple of NFT tables,one for 20 plants and the other holds 58.
once my clones are big enough they go into the system where they stay for vegging and budding.
what are you trying to do,veg in hydro then shift them to bud them up?
the NFT system works well and you can do alot of plants at once,if you give abit more info might be able to offer abit of help as to what to use for what you want to do.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey carz, it would depend on what you expect from your crop and what type of crop you intend to have and the amount of space you're setting up.

How big is your grow area?

How tall can your plants get?

Do you want to automate the entire thing or have chores to do each night?

Are you using well water or "city" water?

What lights do you intend to use?

What nutes are you going to use?

What media do you intend to use?

What strains are you going to grow?

Are you growing in a controled enviroment using air conditioning?

Do you intend to use CO2?


You're question depends on these factors before I can give you a solid answer.


----------

